# Canadian weather, by a Canadian.



## B.Varley (Oct 16, 2010)

Most of this may've been posted before, but I figured, I may as well post what I can; to help where I can, as I hope to use this site later on when I'm old enough to move abroad myself. So, here it goes!

*The Weather*
Be prepared for weather extremes. That doesn't only include very cold and snowy winters, but also pretty hot summers too. Where I live, in the Prairies, it's very typical to get 30-33 degrees (Celsius) in July & August and -30 to -40 degrees (Celsius) in the heart of winter. That's just how it is, sorry. 

The far east and west coasts however are an exception to that, Vancouver (as I'm sure most of you have heard) is very warm, and mild compared to the rest of Canada. Most of coastal British Columbia only really experiences a lot of rain and cool temperatures in the winter with little to no snowfall (so in general, much like the British Isles)

The other exception is the east coast: Newfoundland, New Brunswick, Nova Scotia and Prince Edward Island (P.E.I) Where I know it's colder and 'gloomier' - pardon my grammar - being on the Atlantic side of things, it's normally quite mild and wet. Year round that is.

The rest of Canada (excluding the northern territories - Yukon, Northwest Territories, Nunavut) is like I explained in the first paragraph, hot and quite dry in the summer, cold, gloomy and very dry in the winter months. The only real respite is Autumn and Spring. But not always! Just this year we had (in Edmonton, AB) snow in late May; and last week it was 25 degrees above, in October where we had snow this time last year.

So in conclusion, be ready for temperature swings but don't let that scare you - you get used to it pretty quickly! invest in a good winter's jacket, a good toque (hat) and you'll be just fine.

On a side note, if you find yourself one winter's morning, and there's a foot or two of snow on the ground and it's a solid -25 degrees outside, yes your boss will most likely expect you come in to work - though you'll be given more slack if you're late, it happens to all of us.

Hope this has helped, even just a tad!


----------

